# Community > Clubs >  NZDA.

## doinit

Why did the NZDA top job holders all get the boot?
Apparently the lot have now been replaced ..anyone know?

----------


## stickle7

I will read with great interest.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Lets just say the financial accounts appear to have been making a sudden beeline for the red ink over the last couple of years, and may have been putting the national organisation at real risk of bankruptcy. A lot of expenses that many considered unnecessary.. such as the (now ex) nat pres hiring a PR agency to write his statements for him.

The new crew know theyve got a job to do, so hopefully they can straighten things up.

----------


## Russian 22.

There's a CEO now and they are meant to make it more professional

----------


## Tahr

Are you a member  @doinit? 

It does appear that it was about financial management - but collectively it is quite a wealthy organisation. Across the branches there are a lot of assets. Appointing a professional and decent CE like they have will make a difference. Ive noticed a more professional and focussed approach already in their statements and press - releases.

My own view is that no matter how capable the mew CE is, he needs to take care that he does not become bigger than the organisation itself (which would be easy, because this guy is very capable). That would be his down fall - he must remember that the electives are there partly for their egos and they must be allowed a public platform too. Previous CE's of Fed Farmers have done that and paid the price. Politics, huh, cant get away from it.

----------


## doinit

> Lets just say the financial accounts appear to have been making a sudden beeline for the red ink over the last couple of years, and may have been putting the national organisation at real risk of bankruptcy. A lot of expenses that many considered unnecessary.. such as the (now ex) nat pres hiring a PR agency to write his statements for him.
> 
> The new crew know theyve got a job to do, so hopefully they can straighten things up.


Cheers..thought that was the case.I had heard rumors away back.

No tahr I'm not a member,did I not mention that at the other pub :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Tahr

> Cheers..thought that was the case.I had heard rumors away back.
> 
> No tahr I'm not a member,did I not mention that at the other pub


I wasn't listening  :Have A Nice Day:  Will have a look.

----------


## small_caliber

> Are you a member  @doinit? 
> 
> It does appear that it was about financial management - but collectively it is quite a wealthy organisation. Across the branches there are a lot of assets. Appointing a professional and decent CE like they have will make a difference. Ive noticed a more professional and focussed approach already in their statements and press - releases.
> 
> My own view is that no matter how capable the mew CE is, he needs to take care that he does not become bigger than the organisation itself (which would be easy, because this guy is very capable). That would be his down fall - he must remember that the electives are there partly for their egos and they must be allowed a public platform too. Previous CE's of Fed Farmers have done that and paid the price. Politics, huh, cant get away from it.


Actually you may find that the current executive aren't there for their ego but more to for the good of the organisation (hopefully).
This is the first time in years that there have been contested elections for all positions and the largest number of branches that attended the AGM......that must be saying something.

Part of the problem is while those that are elected to the positions are charged with running the association they must also consult with and listen to the members of the association, most of the previous executive didn't do that.

The NZDA is reliant on it's members, if the members are unhappy they just don't pay the next years subs and walk away, which a lot of members have done and the new members just fill the boots of the members that left which is one of the reasons why the membership of NZDA doesn't grow.

----------


## Tahr

> Actually you may find that the current executive aren't there for their ego but more to for the good of the organisation (hopefully).
> This is the first time in years that there have been contested elections for all positions and the largest number of branches that attended the AGM......that must be saying something.
> 
> Part of the problem is while those that are elected to the positions are charged with running the association they must also consult with and listen to the members of the association, most of the previous executive didn't do that.
> 
> The NZDA is reliant on it's members, if the members are unhappy they just don't pay the next years subs and walk away, which a lot of members have done and the new members just fill the boots of the members that left which is one of the reasons why the membership of NZDA doesn't grow.


I said "_partly_" for their ego. 

I don't think the members care too much if they are consulted or not - that's evidenced by the lack of engagement by them and the poor meeting attendance. But they will certainly vote with their feet if the Association doesn't perform. Mostly I think the members just want the electeds' to get on with it - which is why the Association will stand or fall on the quality of the people elected to National level and the professionalism of head office.

This lack of engagement by members is no bad thing in my opinion, because if the NZDA policy and advocacy was driven by its ordinary members rather than being strongly led at the top it would be shambles.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> I said "_partly_" for their ego. 
> 
> I don't think the members care too much if they are consulted or not - that's evidenced by the lack of engagement by them and the poor meeting attendance. But they will certainly vote with their feet if the Association doesn't perform. Mostly I think the members just want the electeds' to get on with it - which is why the Association will stand or fall on the quality of the people elected to National level and the professionalism of head office.
> 
> This lack of engagement by members is no bad thing in my opinion, because if the NZDA policy and advocacy was driven by its ordinary members rather than being strongly led at the top it would be shambles.


I disagree with the last paragraph. In my opinion it is better if the executive ask for brief emailed submissions on contentious matters, these can be included with the notes for the next meeting

----------


## Tahr

> I disagree with the last paragraph. In my opinion it is better if the executive ask for brief emailed submissions on contentious matters, these can be included with the notes for the next meeting


Agreed. Members should be engaged with and ought to be able to influence. But NZDA should not be a purely bottom up driven organisation, which is what I was eluding to. Bluntly, the organisation needs to be protected from some of the members' stupidity.

----------


## Russian 22.

> I said "_partly_" for their ego. 
> 
> I don't think the members care too much if they are consulted or not - that's evidenced by the lack of engagement by them and the poor meeting attendance. But they will certainly vote with their feet if the Association doesn't perform. Mostly I think the members just want the electeds' to get on with it - which is why the Association will stand or fall on the quality of the people elected to National level and the professionalism of head office.
> 
> This lack of engagement by members is no bad thing in my opinion, because if the NZDA policy and advocacy was driven by its ordinary members rather than being strongly led at the top it would be shambles.


Well since the members fund it all I would like for people's views on things to be heard and considered. But as you said, it is the head offices job to do the heavy lifting. Too many cooks spoil the broth

----------


## Tahr

> Well since the members fund it all I would like for people's views on things to be heard and considered. But as you said, it is the head offices job to do the heavy lifting. Too many cooks spoil the broth


Yes. Members should have a say. But just imagine the mess if this forum was left to run the country.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Woody

:Have A Nice Day: 
Maybe NATEX was the management model for parliament.

----------


## small_caliber

> Well since the members fund it all I would like for people's views on things to be heard and considered. But as you said, it is the head offices job to do the heavy lifting. Too many cooks spoil the broth


I agree with you and something I noticed was the engagement with branches and members down south which was apparent through the reports from the regional meetings, yet other areas were lucky to get branches to turn up. 

Why are some interested and engaged while others don't seem to care?

----------


## Tentman

NZDA is in a difficult place to be sure.  I rejoined about 5 years ago after a 20 year hiatus.  Nothing much had changed - bunch of mostly good guys doing a few things - mostly real good like young hunters courses.  I started going to meetings but have now faded from that cause they weren't really offering me anything (and I'm not just a taker, I'm on the committee/trustee of 5 organisations, just in from Invercargill Rifle Club AGM).

I remain a member because I believe in the power of national level advocacy/political input and I think they communicate/consult/deliver well on this, but its bloody hard yards to keep people (young ones esp) engaged and paying for this sort of thing.

----------


## Tahr

Ive been a member for 52 years.

----------


## Blisters

I mainly go for the 2 dollar beers

----------


## small_caliber

> NZDA is in a difficult place to be sure.  I rejoined about 5 years ago after a 20 year hiatus.  Nothing much had changed - bunch of mostly good guys doing a few things - mostly real good like young hunters courses.  I started going to meetings but have now faded from that cause they weren't really offering me anything (and I'm not just a taker, I'm on the committee/trustee of 5 organisations, just in from Invercargill Rifle Club AGM).
> 
> I remain a member because I believe in the power of national level advocacy/political input and I think they communicate/consult/deliver well on this, but its bloody hard yards to keep people (young ones esp) engaged and paying for this sort of thing.


Interesting comments, the branch I'm a member of has a very low turnout at meetings I am presuming because of the lack of interesting entertainment, but members don't say anything they just don't turn up.

What do you think is lacking at your branch meetings Tentman?
I hear stories of new members not being made to feel welcome and have to say that is why I didn't bother rejoining the local branch some 30 odd years ago, but joined a different branch a bit over 20 years ago with a different result, so not all branches are the same.

----------


## Tentman

nah I was made welcome enough, helped that I knew a few of the guys.  I went to a few working bees and a few meetings but nothing "came of it".  I'm currently on the committee of a rodeo club, a rifle club and the hall committee, and they all have similar issues with "engaging members".

In the rodeo club we try and give new members "a job" so they can get involved but I'd say the success rate is less than 50%.  Funny old world we live in.

----------


## Russian 22.

As a young hunter I found that they were great for advice. But you're kinda on your own. Went to my first party hunt. Got paired up for that then was on my own.

Funnily enough the good looking girls never have that issue.

The party hunts can be good. Usually a good way to meet people and make hunts pretty affordable 

I end up going to the meetings for cheap beer, venison and chatting with mates.

----------


## Steve123

> Yes. Members should have a say. But just imagine the mess if this forum was left to run the country.


We couldn't really do a worse job than our elected representatives to be honest. Who knows we could even fluke better results.

----------


## Happy Jack

Just out of interest (I'm not a member) who can explain all the different membership levels of NZDA as it doesn't really say on their website that I can find.

----------


## small_caliber

> Just out of interest (I'm not a member) who can explain all the different membership levels of NZDA as it doesn't really say on their website that I can find.


Lets see if I get this right, hopefully someone will correct me if I'm wrong,

Senior member  - eligible if you are between 18 and 65 years old
Junior member  - eligible if you are under 18
Student member - eligible if your are over 18 and still a student or an apprentice
Superannuant member - those that are eligible to receive National Superannuation. 
Family member - partner, child, grandchild of a member or members partner
Associate member - a membership where you only get the benefits the branch offers associates, you don't get the magazine, not eligible for the public liability insurance and not eligible to enter national competitions.


I think that covers all the different member classes.

----------


## 308

> Lets see if I get this right, hopefully someone will correct me if I'm wrong,
> 
> Senior member  - eligible if you are between 18 and 65 years old
> Junior member  - eligible if you are under 18
> Student member - eligible if your are over 18 and still a student or an apprentice
> Superannuant member - those that are eligible to receive National Superannuation. 
> Family member - partner, child, grandchild of a member or members partner
> Associate member - a membership where you only get the benefits the branch offers associates, you don't get the magazine, not eligible for the public liability insurance and not eligible to enter national competitions.
> 
> ...


I believe that is correct, also to note that Associate  means no voting rights, I think

Also the public liability insurance is a bit of a moot point from what i have heard as they no longer go after you if you accidentally burn a forest down (case law, I think, happy to be corrected)

----------


## Beaker

> I believe that is correct, also to note that Associate  means no voting rights, I think
> 
> Also the public liability insurance is a bit of a moot point from what i have heard as they no longer go after you if you accidentally burn a forest down (case law, I think, happy to be corrected)


I'd just like to be provided the insurance policy terms, before paying the membership money.

----------


## 308

Yeah I understand that branches vary a great deal but HVDA is really good and they get a lot of members pitching in to help at bees and whatnot

Never enough but y'know

----------


## small_caliber

> I'd just like to be provided the insurance policy terms, before paying the membership money.


Which branch are you near?
You could possibly go along to one of their meetings and ask.

----------


## sheep

Hi, was trying to register online as a NZDA member but unable to do so. Anyone has the same problem with the online application?

Email the admin last week but did not get a reply yet.

On the side note, would like to sign up basic hunting course. Any recommendation? Thanks!

----------


## Tahr

> Hi, was trying to register online as a NZDA member but unable to do so. Anyone has the same problem with the online application?
> 
> Email the admin last week but did not get a reply yet.
> 
> On the side note, would like to sign up basic hunting course. Any recommendation? Thanks!


NZDA National office 'phone number: 04-499 6163
That should get things moving for you.

Register for the NZDA HUNTS course - you couldn't do better.

https://www.nzdawaikato.org.nz/hunts-course/

----------


## Cigar

I think they are right in the thick of annual membership renewals/invoices at the moment

----------


## sheep

> NZDA National office 'phone number: 04-499 6163
> That should get things moving for you.
> 
> Register for the NZDA HUNTS course - you couldn't do better.
> 
> https://www.nzdawaikato.org.nz/hunts-course/


Noted, thanks

----------


## Jhon

I joined 3 yrs ago in Auckland.  Large branch, lot happening. Hunts course was excellent. Some really good one off evenings, one on Sika, another on dressing/butchering game. Really it was up to me what I got out of it. Now in Taranaki, been to couple of events, range and clubrooms. Friendly enough. Again, what I get out if it is going to be up to me. Main thing I'm looking for is to team up with a compatible hunting companion or two. That is, from my early life 25yrs of fly-fishing experience,  a difficult ask, and may never eventuate. I had a good fishing nate for 10 yrs, quite a lot older than me, but then he remarried and grew old, I moved to different parts and it all came adrift. Life happens. NZDA  is one place you might meet some one or two who become good hunting/shooting mates. You might not either.  But its a place you can invest in so others might and so our sport is furthered and continues.

----------


## Micky Duck

one of my greatest regrets was not finding the $500 needed 20 plus years ago when a lifetime subscription was on offer....I was very proactive in NZDA for some time but a young family and tight budget saw a choice...NZDA membership or fishing and duckshooting licence..... my kids learnt to fish and that is decision I DONT REGRET... one day if funds free up I MAY just go back again.met a lot of very good folks and got a lot out of the whole thing.my wedding do was in timaru clubrooms.

----------


## Daniel Kwon

Does anyone know what the club nights at the Wellington branch are like? Was thinking of going but I couldn't find an agenda.

----------


## Micky Duck

go anyway.....you wont get immediate access to peoples best hunting spots...but if you keep going along and make yourself approachable and actually talk to people, it can be a great organization to be a part of.

----------


## Tahr

> Does anyone know what the club nights at the Wellington branch are like? Was thinking of going but I couldn't find an agenda.


They are very good. Next Tuesday is the AGM. The meetings are every second Tuesday of the month but there is no meeting in April because of the roar. Generally there are great speakers and a fairly full house.
If you come to the next meeting (or any meeting) introduce yourself to me. Bruce - grey haired old bugger.

Its worth going to the Wellington meetings just to see the heads on display in the new National HQ, who share the building with the branch.

The branch has several hunting trips coming up which you could join - Orongaronga, Tararuas, Longview in the Ruahines, Fallow at Whanganui.

----------


## Daniel Kwon

Thanks Bruce I appreciate it.

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings All,
I am a member of both Hastings (Superanuant) and Taupo (Associate) NZDA. I live just out of Hastings but joined Taupo as an Affilliate after the Roys Hill Range closed in the late 1990's. I think I joined Hastings NZDA in th 1970's sometime. With any club you get out what you put in and membership of many NZDA branches seems to be up currently. Branches that have their own or access to a rifle range seem to be doing best.NZDA membership is something that every hunter should consider. NZDA does have a voice and is invloved in Government policy based on membership. Perhaps not as much as we would like but someone just moaning on a Forum like this has no voice at all. Don't get me wrong I think this Forum is great and I have picked up all sorts of interesting things by reading it and will continue posting about my handloading fumblings but if you want input at a national level join a club, preferably NZDA.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## Tahr

> Greetings All,
> I am a member of both Hastings (Superanuant) and Taupo (Associate) NZDA. I live just out of Hastings but joined Taupo as an Affilliate after the Roys Hill Range closed in the late 1990's. I think I joined Hastings NZDA in th 1970's sometime. With any club you get out what you put in and membership of many NZDA branches seems to be up currently. Branches that have their own or access to a rifle range seem to be doing best.NZDA membership is something that every hunter should consider. NZDA does have a voice and is invloved in Government policy based on membership. Perhaps not as much as we would like but someone just moaning on a Forum like this has no voice at all. Don't get me wrong I think this Forum is great and I have picked up all sorts of interesting things by reading it and will continue posting about my handloading fumblings but if you want input at a national level join a club, preferably NZDA.
> Regards Grandpamac.


Good. I received a 50 year membership badge at our recent agm. You must be close to that?

----------


## grandpamac

> Good. I received a 50 year membership badge at our recent agm. You must be close to that?


It must be getting close to 50 years. The first club shoot I have a record of me at is 1981 and I know I did not get started on target shooting for a few years after joining. I was never better than average as a target shooter but in our club average got the occasional placing. We mostly shot the deer targets then and I remember shooting standing snap where the target was exposed for 5 seconds. This was on the Roys Hill Range where there was a markers gallery and mounds back to 1000 yards. It was a great loss when it closed.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## SeftonB

Joined NZDA palmerston north this week, saw you get a 10 percent discount at central mowers. Wonder what their like supposed to stilh? Anyone here a member in Palmy?

----------


## OGM

I have joined in Palmerston North and also attended a meeting in Dannevirke, closer to home.




> Joined NZDA palmerston north this week, saw you get a 10 percent discount at central mowers. Wonder what their like supposed to stilh? Anyone here a member in Palmy?


15% off Stihl is a pretty common special. We have all Stihl outdoor equipment here.

----------


## sheep

Thanks for recommending Hunts course. I feel obligated to share my experience in the Hunts course conducted by NZDA. 

The Hunts course was extremely thorough and practical. It basically set me up with the right skillset and mindset to hunt in a safe and ethical manners. The experiences I learned from the course can never be taught in YouTubes, forums and socials. 

The instructors are professional with decades of hunting experience. They are volunteers, not paid but fully committed with a mission to propagate the sports and impart the right values and ethics to novice hunters like me.

I was thankful not heading into the bush before attending and completing the Hunts course. There are so many misconceptions and myths out there that will get novice hunters like me into trouble. From firearm handling, packing the right gears, navigation, legal aspects, bush crafts, survival skills, field dressing, hunting ethics, and many other knowledge and skills that are needed to competently hunt in the bush. 

The course comprises of 7 classroom theory lessons and 2 weekends practical trainings. River crossing, sighting rifles, the final hunt and field dressing are included in the practical training.

I am not paid or rewarded in any manner to write this. Personally, I have benefited tremendously from the NZDA Hunts Course. The quality of the course and the time and effort committed by the instructors do not justify the course fee. It is a steal. Besides, I get to know many great course mates who may potentially  become my hunting mates. The instructors even offer mentorship for those who completed the course. We don't stop learning, it is a continuous journey as long as we are breathing. 

Thankful to the Hunts instructors, and grateful to their sacrifice and efforts to impart their knowledge and skills to the course trainees. If you are keen to head into the bush, I strongly recommend attending the Hunts course. Thanks for reading this far.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk

----------


## OGM

Thanks muchly for the feedback. I have already put my name down to do HUNTS.

----------


## Fatberg

+1 for the feedback on the Hunts course. I had a similar experience and it was well worth the time. Guys who ran it were amazing, you can tell theyre passionate about keeping the sport alive. Highlight for me was learning to get better at bush stalking by actually going bush stalking with a couple of the instructors. So lucky to get the opportunity to learn from guys who know what theyre doing. Made me realise how much I needed to improve.

And speaking of the NZDA, I only know my local branch but Ive had nothing but positive experiences there. Right from the first time I turned up I was made to feel very welcome and theres a good cross section of people.

----------

